# need help asap!!!!!!!!!!



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

i was out today and came back to find my largest platty lying in a plant. then it tryed to swin and it was all over the place. now its lying on the gravel on its side. is this is a sign of its end of life?


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

nevermind its dead now lol


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry 'bout that


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah sorry to hear that, when my oto died it woke up, swam crazily around the tank, then fell back down and never got up again


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

bit anoyed now casue the reason i was out to find a male platty the same size to mate as the others ones i got are small, and when i got back the big femail was dead lol. back to square 1 now


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> yeah sorry to hear that, when my oto died it woke up, swam crazily around the tank, then fell back down and never got up again


It woke up from Being Dead.....THEN SWAM CRAZILY AROUND THE TANK?
Then DIED AGAIN?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah i guess my oto spasmed so it was dead the whole time, the swimming around crazily was probably just the nervous systems shut-down,

Anyway what are your water params to make sure these deaths dont happen again


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

i cant find my red tailed shark now. wat the hell is goin on in there? lol


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

englandbloke said:


> i cant find my red tailed shark now. wat the hell is goin on in there? lol


I can not find the Pleco that I had Rescued....If that makes you feel any better....your not alone...lol.


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

i found it. was hideing on top of my heater lol


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

matt check inside your heater, filter, lego house, if you cant find it it is probably dead due to overcrowding and probably dissolved and got "returned to nature" sorry about that.

If we can diagnose why the platy died, we can help make it not happen again, what are the water params and what was the platy like before it died


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> matt check inside your heater, filter, lego house, if you cant find it it is probably dead due to overcrowding and probably dissolved and got "returned to nature" sorry about that.
> 
> If we can diagnose why the platy died, we can help make it not happen again, what are the water params and what was the platy like before it died


the platty had fungus and the pleco had jumped into the breeder net..lol.

anyways.....this is not my post!....back on topic!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i wasnt asking about your platy, i was asking england


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

englandbloke said:


> i was out today and came back to find my largest platty lying in a plant. then it tryed to swin and it was all over the place. now its lying on the gravel on its side. is this is a sign of its end of life?


I am sorry for you loss englandbloke, If you could give us some more information on your tank such as size, occupants, and water params we maybe able to help out a little more. To make sure you do not lose any more of your fish.


I apologize for the disturbance in your thread.


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

10 neons
7 other tetra type things
5 plattys
3 silver plattys
4 tiger barbs
3 silver sharks
1 red tailed shark
2 Gouramis

the lenth of the tank is: L: 103, H: 44 , W: 36 cm

my new tank which is coming on thursday is

L: 121 H: 62 w: 46 cm

i dunno wat the ph of the water is, i was gonna get a test kit 2day when i was out but i forgot :roll:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

do you know your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?

im not too good with dimensions, can you tell us how many liter/gallons. From what i see i think the tank is too overcrowded which caused an ammonia spike and killed your fish, but then again im surprised it was the platy that died even though the platy is strongest fish in your tank

like i said here what are the was the platy like before it died, did it have any spots on it? bloated tummy?

_Pls use the edit function. Double posting after a minute of last post will not be allowed.
Blue_


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

there wasnt any marks on it or anythin. i cant remember how many liters or gallons are in it. cant remember how to work it out. as for over crowding i dout its that casue theres loads of space for them to swim play fight and do wat they do


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well by over crowding i meant by waste production, the fish you have in there seem to get quite big and will produce a lot of waste. Have you cycled your tank yet?


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

yea ived dun that.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok good, if i could find out how many gallons the tank is i could help but for now, are any of the fish different? Are they acting or swimming different?


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

all the others are ok apart from the one i got 2day which is hideing


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok good, if anything goes wrong ask us here and we will try to help, sorry for the interuption matt and i had, i will accept responsibility for it and i promise it wont happen again


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

i hope so :evil: dont let ithappen again casue it made me well upset. dunno if i can handle much more upset in my life  . lol na dont worry, cant say im botherd


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Englandbloke, pls post your water parameters, size of tank and occupants. This is getting confusing. Without all the needed information, no one can clearly help you.

Measure your tank and post the dimensions in centimeters/inches and I will calculate the volume capacity for you.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

englandbloke said:


> 10 neons
> 7 other tetra type things
> 5 plattys
> 3 silver plattys
> ...


there are the inhabitants blue, and im sorry about the double post, i was in a rush and i didnt think twice about it, sorry. Due to your dimensions i think your tank is around the 40-60 gallon mark


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The first tank is indeed 40 gallons. The newest mentioned is 86 gallons according to my calculations.

Calculate the volume capacity by multiplying the length, depth and height in terms of centimeters. Divide the result by 1000. Result is in terms of liters. Divide result by 4. 4 liters per gallon.

It seems clear to me your tank is overstocked. Silver sharks can reach 12 inches even if they are slow growers.

Edit: Information added that 3 silver sharks will need a 100 gallons tank without any more tankmates other than bottom dwellers.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

with the 86 gallon that he is about to get it might just _barely_ fit those fish.


----------

